# FTP server problem



## nasroo (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, 

*I* installed ftpd after installing freebds FreeBSD and ftpd is running correctly (according to http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-ftp.html).

*B*ut now my problem is, that *I* can not connect from the outside with a windows client. It will not connect to the FTP server. BUt when *I* ftp from a unix-box (shell) it gets connected without any problem. 


```
Remote system type is UNIX. 
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp>
```
Can anyone tell me how to solve the problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

The windows command line client only supports active FTP. You need passive FTP.

Active FTP vs. Passive FTP, a Definitive Explanation


----------



## nasroo (Jun 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The windows command line client only supports active FTP. You need passive FTP.
> 
> Active FTP vs. Passive FTP, a Definitive Explanation




Thanks for the answer. How can *I* make the passive mode off?


----------



## johnd (Jun 5, 2012)

Just get an FTP client which supports passive FTP, such as FileZilla. If you insist on active FTP you will need to configure your firewall properly.


----------



## nasroo (Jun 5, 2012)

johnd said:
			
		

> Just get an FTP client which supports passive FTP, such as FileZilla. If you insist on active FTP you will need to configure your firewall properly.



Hi johnd, 

*I* downloaded Filezilla und used passive mode, but same as old. It will not connect to the server. I tried other Unix-Serves (passive and active mode) and both are fine. Only *I* cannot get a connection to my box. It*'*s kind of w*ei*rd. As *I* said from another Unix box to my box it*'*s not a problem. I do not know what*'*s wrong with it. Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the unix box on the same network? Did you forward any ports on your router?


----------



## nasroo (Jun 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is the unix box on the same network? Did you forward any ports on your router?



Yes, it*'*s in the same network. Port 21 is open (TCP/UDP). 

W*h*en *I* use a local IP *I* can ftp to the box. But when *I* want to use the external IP it will not allow me to connect to the box. Only with windows clients. *I*t*'*s funny.


----------



## johnd (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you getting any error messages? Are all your machines (FTP server, Windows- and *NIX clients) in a single LAN?
If you are coming from outside you will need to forward ports on your router, as SirDice said.


----------



## nasroo (Jun 5, 2012)

johnd said:
			
		

> Are you getting any error messages? Are all your machines (FTP server, Windows- and *NIX clients) in a single LAN?
> If you are coming from outside you will need to forward ports on your router, as SirDice said.



Well, I can connect from a Unix bx 


```
[xxx@athlon (~)]$ ftp xxx.xx.xxx.xx
Connected to xxx.xx.xxx.xx.
220 server.myserver FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
Name (xxx.xx.xxx.xx:user): username
331 Password required for username.
Password:
230 User username logged in.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp>
```


As you can see port forwarding is working fine, *I* can log from a unix box. But with a windows client it*'*s not working.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

Try turning off the firewall on the Windows machine. When both sides (client and server) are firewalled you're going to have issues. See the "passive vs. active" link I posted before.


----------

